# Question for women re: PMS & Graves



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

I was diagnosed with severe graves just over 2 years ago and had a TT on Nov. 28, 2012. I am a 40 yr female.

Ever since my diagnosis and surgery, I've noticed that every 2nd or 3rd period I have, is so incredibly painful that I am close to fainting if I'm not lying down (I have to take pain meds every 4 hours on the dot..). But most importantly, few days before and at the start of my period, I get completely depleted of energy. It seems that all my muscles and bones hurt, sometimes I get a sore throat and a fever - feels almost like I'm gettiing a very bad flu. But the complete depletion of energy is strange. Just today I feel like if I don't take a nap at lunch, I might just not make it through the day... I checked with my Dr. before and he doesn't see anything unusual about it - just "bad signs" of PMS.

I wonder if any other women have experienced the same? It gets so bad some days (like today) that I'm close to tears because I am just so very tired.. it's close to that feeling of complete lack of energy I experienced after my surgery (before my levels got back to normal on the medication). Obviously can't call in sick to work every month for a couple of days... Thank goodness for tons and tons of coffee... 

Thx.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Have you ever had a FREE T3 test? If you have insufficient FT3, that can cause a host of problems including what you have mentioned.

Info above.


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

Yes, thanks for your reply. All my levels are "perfect" including my Free T3 (I'm on synthroid and cytomel). My Dr. is pretty good with checking all these numbers and explainig them all to me. Normally I feel pretty great lately. The only significant change is in how I feel around that time of the months.. that's it.. figured it has to be related somehow to either graves or TT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Neska74 said:


> Yes, thanks for your reply. All my levels are "perfect" including my Free T3 (I'm on synthroid and cytomel). My Dr. is pretty good with checking all these numbers and explainig them all to me. Normally I feel pretty great lately. The only significant change is in how I feel around that time of the months.. that's it.. figured it has to be related somehow to either graves or TT.


Could you please post your labs with ranges please.

I for one had horrible periods in my 40's and after my TT. It was likely pre menopausal symptoms and made my ferritin levels drop every month. If you are low ferritin ( low iron) you will have heavier periods - makes no sense but it's the way it is.

Have you ever had ferritin levels checked? Make a note of when in your cycle and have a few of them to see how your cycle affects the lab.

I eventually - after 1 year of iron supplements had endometrial ablation to completely stop my periods because I was going low ferritin at every period and could not tolerate the iron supplements. I have not been tested but believe I have gone thru menopause around age 49


----------



## Neska74 (May 3, 2013)

I don't have my latest lab numbers handy. But what you said makes sense - I am anemic most of the time. I'm usually on iron supplements (some new ones that actualy are easy on my stomach) for about 3 months, then I'm off them for about 3 months, then I get tested - and usually it shows that my iron levels are very low and I'm put back on it. We did that a few times and ever time I am off the supplements, my iron levels drop. My family Dr. (GP) now referred me to a specialist and I am in the process of being tested as to why I don't absorb iron from my diet. This all started after my surgery.

Perhaps it is related to that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are perimenopausal - your periods are likely heavier because of that and I believe alot of women have this issue.

You should probably be on iron replacements everyday and not stop because as soon as you have a period you go anemic again.

My periods were extremely heavy and I could not leave the house the first day.

My thyroid was also removed at age 40 and I had the ablation at 44. My issue was continued fatigue despite what I thought was optimal thyroid replacement med's dosage.


----------

